
Advices I wish I got at the start of my career - synackfinack
https://charlesxu.io/advices/
======
haecceity
How do you know which companies are on the good trajectory?

~~~
synackfinack
I find breakoutlist.com and crunchbase.com pretty useful.

~~~
haecceity
breakoutlist seems to have more information than crunchbase but I don't think
that's enough to make a judgement. You probably need to get information from
them during the interview?

